# HD "Move" question



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

I have been turned down for network HD feeds twice, have written letters to the station managers and I keep getting turned down. I can not receive OTA signals without a tall tower and a big antenna and they just don't get it or they don't give a ****. I think it is the latter.

Here's my question. I really am moving in about a month to a new house about a mile away. I was considering a DTV "move" in order to get the network HD feeds. However if I do a DTV "move" before I really move, then I would need to install my own dish and wiring at the new house and I don't want to do that (the cat would be out of the bag). 

If I have DTV move me when I move for real, how long should I wait before I do a HD "move?" 

My new Pioneer 50" plasma is not very happy with me as it needs an HD signal to keep it satisfied. I could go with Cox cable, but then my three DTV Tivo's would hate me for sure.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

Maybe you wouldn't have to wait too long. Tell them the new place had issues, and you had to get out fast.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

The people you will be talkig to on the phone couldn't care less if you are moving or not. It makes no difference to DirecTv where you say your box is located today.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

ehardman said:


> I have been turned down for network HD feeds twice, have written letters to the station managers and I keep getting turned down. I can not receive OTA signals without a tall tower and a big antenna and they just don't get it or they don't give a ****. I think it is the latter.


It isn't the station managers fault that your programming provider that you are paying doesn't carry their station. They aren't going to give you a waiver because they feel that DirecTV should carry them for you so you can watch their station. So no, they don't give a ****.



ehardman said:


> Here's my question. I really am moving in about a month to a new house about a mile away. I was considering a DTV "move" in order to get the network HD feeds. However if I do a DTV "move" before I really move, then I would need to install my own dish and wiring at the new house and I don't want to do that (the cat would be out of the bag).
> 
> If I have DTV move me when I move for real, how long should I wait before I do a HD "move?"


You can "move" as often as you like, they could care less. There is even a qualification website on Directv.com that will let you play with addresses until you find the perfect white are.


----------



## pmaggan (Oct 23, 2004)

I "moved" two days after having my HR10-250 installed by Directv. No questions asked.

I used the following link to determine where DTV would provide HD without waivers.

DNS Link


----------



## dv8 (Sep 13, 2004)

pmaggan said:


> I "moved" two days after having my HR10-250 installed by Directv. No questions asked.
> 
> I used the following link to determine where DTV would provide HD without waivers.
> 
> DNS Link


Ive done the same and I have "moved" back to my actual house a few times so I could get my replacement HR10-250 when I was having so many HDMI problems. I have only had one rep ask questions about it and I just told him I do business in California and own a house in both cali and seattle.


----------



## tomthumb (Jan 23, 2002)

I moved a couple hours after my hr10-250 was installed.

They didn't even blink.


----------



## RetiredGator (Feb 15, 2002)

How do I institute a "move"?

I assume that a telephone call to DTV is the first requirement. How do you explain to them that you are moving all your equipment to a new address, but you want to keep your existing address and telephone number for billing purposes? Do they ask you for a telephone number for the new address? Their account system seems to be based on your telephone number.

If you have "moved" to a location that does not require waivers to get the New York HD network stations, do you immediately request that these stations be added, or should you wait a few days to allow your "move" to occur?


----------



## pmaggan (Oct 23, 2004)

RetiredGator said:


> How do I institute a "move"?
> 
> I assume that a telephone call to DTV is the first requirement. How do you explain to them that you are moving all your equipment to a new address, but you want to keep your existing address and telephone number for billing purposes? Do they ask you for a telephone number for the new address? Their account system seems to be based on your telephone number.
> 
> If you have "moved" to a location that does not require waivers to get the New York HD network stations, do you immediately request that these stations be added, or should you wait a few days to allow your "move" to occur?


A phone call is all that is required. They didn't ask me for a new phone number so I'm still using my "old" one. I was able to add the HD-DNS immediately.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

In a related question, what if I live in an area served by the Sacramento locals, but I want to get the SF locals? Can I simply "move" to an address that is within the SF service area? I don't really care about the SD locals for Sacramento -- I can watch those OTA in HD -- but it would be cool to have access to the SF stations. I know I can only get them in SD with the HD TiVo, but that's fine -- I just want to watch their local news, etc.

Why do I get the feeling that when *I* call them, they will start asking all kinds of questions and I will end up hanging up in a panic! 

Oh, and if I left the phone line to the HD TiVo hooked up, would I be busted? Or would they really not check or care where it was calling from?


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

they don't care. they don't ask questions. go for it.


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

This may just be the way to go if CW goes HD on D* instead of messing with waivers and what not. I'd love for somebody to PM some good *white* area codes to move to lol.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

HiDefGator said:


> they don't care. they don't ask questions. go for it.


Sweet! I'm gonna do it. I guess the most complex part will be deciding on what address to use. I mean, I don't want to give them the address of AT&T Park.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

I edited my last post to include this question, but since nobody responded, I'm going to guess that my addition didn't stand out. So, if you don't mind, I'm going to repeat it in this new message:

Just thought of a potential problem. I have a waiver (in writing) from both the Sacramento and SF CBS O&Os to receive KCBS-HD (Channel 81) -- will DirecTV yank that if I change my address to SF, even though I have a waiver from KPIX? Or will the existing waiver stand because it involves the same station? I'd hate to lose that, as the CBS affiliate here is notorious for having problems with the HD feed. I do *all* of my CBS recordings from Channel 81.


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

videojanitor said:


> Sweet! I'm gonna do it. I guess the most complex part will be deciding on what address to use. I mean, I don't want to give them the address of AT&T Park.


That's my question too. I don't need to move now, but in the future I might. How do you decide what address to put?


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

Searching all over the web, I haven't found any concrete answers, but generally it seems to be the consensus that if you move to an area that has HD locals, then you will not be able to continue to receive whatever HD DNS channels you might have. I'm almost be willing to bet that is true.

As for how to pick an address, I don't know. Never done it. But I have some friends that live in the area I want to go, so I might see if they will let me "move in" with them ...


----------



## RxMan (Aug 20, 2002)

I "moved" along time ago and am glad I did. Now, I would like to get another HR10-250 at a discount if I can. Is there any way to avoid the install? Anyone ever had D* just send them the unit and allow the home owner to hook it up? I don't want to move and move back because I am concerned I would lose waivers that were in place.


----------



## BillsIn05 (Aug 14, 2006)

I really want NESN in HD but just live outside the area. The moving thing your talking about can I just pick a random addy in Boston to move to but not really move to so I can get it? What about my paper bill and stuff they send out will it go there? And if I did do I have to make sure no phone line is hooked up?


----------



## tiggermanh (Dec 14, 2004)

Keep in mind, that if you move to a market that has their SD feed on DTV in mpeg2, you wont get it if you are out of the spot beam.

Meaning, if you live in the midwest and "move" to NYC, the SD local channels they enable are on the spot beam and you wont get them. NYC has 10-15 stations on DTV, you'll get the CBS/ABC/NBC/FOX combo in HD in the 80 channel number range, but you wont get the SD version of those and PBS and the other stations on DTV.

just an FYI.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

I moved to NYC years ago to get all four networks in HD. I'm still able to also get the SD versions of the networks. I'm not able to get the dozen offbeat local NYC channels that are on the spotbeam. The NYC majors are not on the spotbeam.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

tiggermanh said:


> Keep in mind, that if you move to a market that has their SD feed on DTV in mpeg2, you wont get it if you are out of the spot beam.


That's good information, and something people should definitely consider. In my case, I am only thinking about "moving" by about 70 miles, so there won't be a problem. According to Lyngsat, the Sacramento and SF locals are both on the same spotbeam.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

generalpatton71 said:


> This may just be the way to go if CW goes HD on D* instead of messing with waivers and what not. I'd love for somebody to PM some good *white* area codes to move to lol.


CW is on in philly HD


----------



## Bryan Lyle (Feb 6, 2002)

RxMan said:


> I "moved" along time ago and am glad I did. Now, I would like to get another HR10-250 at a discount if I can. Is there any way to avoid the install? Anyone ever had D* just send them the unit and allow the home owner to hook it up? I don't want to move and move back because I am concerned I would lose waivers that were in place.


If you figure out a way around this please let me know. I was offered an HD Tivo for $19.95 (the S&H), but the catch was they had to bring it out and install it. Unfortunately, that won't work for me at this point. I'd need it delivered to my billing address instead of my service address.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

ehardman said:


> I have been turned down for network HD feeds twice, have written letters to the station managers and I keep getting turned down. I can not receive OTA signals without a tall tower and a big antenna and they just don't get it or they don't give a ****. I think it is the latter.
> 
> Here's my question. I really am moving in about a month to a new house about a mile away. I was considering a DTV "move" in order to get the network HD feeds. However if I do a DTV "move" before I really move, then I would need to install my own dish and wiring at the new house and I don't want to do that (the cat would be out of the bag).
> 
> ...


Have you considered contacting your local FCC office and letting them know that a station that's not available where you live is blocking your getting a network affiliate on your satellite service?

Seems to me that if you CAN'T get their station on digital, they shouldn't have a leg to stand on where blocking you is concerned.

Don't suppose you can get any type of video recording showing how bad your reception is on the channels involved?


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

newsposter said:


> CW is on in philly HD


The CW network doesn't begin broadcasting until late September.

It's not on the air ANYWHERE yet, in any format.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Bryan Lyle said:


> If you figure out a way around this please let me know. I was offered an HD Tivo for $19.95 (the S&H), but the catch was they had to bring it out and install it. Unfortunately, that won't work for me at this point. I'd need it delivered to my billing address instead of my service address.


When one of my HD Tivo's died I simply told them to ship the replacement to my billing address. They did. No questions asked.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

gastrof said:


> The CW network doesn't begin broadcasting until late September.
> 
> It's not on the air ANYWHERE yet, in any format.


ok if you need clarification: the philly 57 (soon to be CW) is now on mpeg4 directv per via the satellite beaming technology instead of just OTA.

is that understandable enough?


----------



## Bryan Lyle (Feb 6, 2002)

HiDefGator said:


> When one of my HD Tivo's died I simply told them to ship the replacement to my billing address. They did. No questions asked.


This is a little different because they have to send out an installer to "install" it. I guarantee that I know more about this equipment than they do.

Oh well. Perhaps I should "move" back for a little while.


----------



## pearkel (Jun 4, 2003)

> If you figure out a way around this please let me know. I was offered an HD Tivo for $19.95 (the S&H), but the catch was they had to bring it out and install it. Unfortunately, that won't work for me at this point. I'd need it delivered to my billing address instead of my service address.


I was able to call DirecTv and find out who the installation company was. I then asked for a phone number to be able to contact them. I called installation company and gave them my cell and to call before installation. Once they called I told them that I really needed it installed at my billing address and not my service address. Worked like a charm. Installer didn't care. It helps to have a "white area" close to your home address however. My white area is 5 miles from my real service address anyway.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

videojanitor said:


> Searching all over the web, I haven't found any concrete answers, but generally it seems to be the consensus that if you move to an area that has HD locals, then you will not be able to continue to receive whatever HD DNS channels you might have. I'm almost be willing to bet that is true.


Responding my own post ... that seems dumb. But I am answering my own question. I "moved" to SF, and my one HD DNS channel (Channel 81) is still coming in. Sweet!

:up:


----------



## Dan the TiVo Man (Dec 16, 2001)

I live in the Chicago spot beam. Where can I "move" that will allow me to keep receiving the SD locals 2-5-7-9 and also receive the HD DNS locals?


----------



## kcmurphy88 (Jul 5, 2003)

HiDefGator said:


> The people you will be talkig to on the phone couldn't care less if you are moving or not. It makes no difference to DirecTv where you say your box is located today.


Actually, they'd rather hook you up if at all possible, lest you "move" to cable.


----------

